# female ready to mate?



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

how do I know when my female, Bella, is ready to mate?
I can tell my male, Jaws, is ready, he has built a huge bubble nest and flares up everytime he sees her swim by in the other tank


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

What is your breeding set up? How have you conditioned both of them?


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i actually havent...i just wanted to know her signs of readyness...i wont breed them i am just curious


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Females can be spawned at any time. They always have eggs but the eggs ripen in the presence of a male. Periodically even without a male she will drop or reabsorb eggs naturally.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

germanchick09 said:


> how do I know when my female, Bella, is ready to mate?
> I can tell my male, Jaws, is ready, he has built a huge bubble nest and flares up everytime he sees her swim by in the other tank


well you have really nice and unique names. well all females will show a vertical
dark bars on her and her belly will get bigger and it will be full of eggs. note: lightly colored females do not show this effect (virtical bars) only dark females like blue and other dark colored females will show bars but white and red females wont.

this picture is of a ready female with vertical bars:









this is a pic of a ready light colored female:
note-the one with the big belly is the female-


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

vertical bars? oh alright...my female does sometimes show some bars...but they are horizontal


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Horizontal bars are stress stripes.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've read that other than stripes and belly full of eggs, the female will start to flare back at the male when she's interested in him.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

horizontal are really stress bars? what can i do?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You can move her away from the male, who is most likely the cause of her stress.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh alright...thank you i will do so asap


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You're welcome, and good luck!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

thank you


----------

